# feeding pork



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

hi all
so we've been feeding raw since march; all is going well; i'd like to start adding raw pork as a mm

does it need to be frozen? is there a risk of parasites when fed raw?

what do i need to know?

thanks


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

As long as it's not wild pork and it was raised in the US there's no worries and no need to freeze it.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Just sharing my experience with Wolfie here -- pork did not agree with him at all. He ate it very reluctantly and then went around all over the house periodically throwing up. I thought it was something else at first but when I gave him regular chicken in the next meal, no puking. I give pork and the puking starts again.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Like Laurie said, Pork raised for humans is safe, no need to freeze it. I feed it to my dogs without any issues but some dogs don't do well with it. So start with just a bit for a few days to let your dog adjust to a new protein source and see how it goes.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark has been eating pork hearts and ribs since he was 10 weeks old.

The only issues we have had with pork is when I fed him a pork head (halved), he panted, threw up, and had massive diahrea. Never again.

Other than that one time, everything has been great.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks everybody; i appreciate all of you sharing your experience and wisdom

so tomorrow, they'll get a tiny bit each and we'll go from there; i bought a picnic roast and cut it up tonight...it's even got skin on it; hopefully they'll all like it


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

We had been getting pork roast as MM for Bear at $.99 a lbs, but I was wondering if this (In addition to a lack of excercise and feeding too much, lol) could have contributed to his weight gain. Is pork a fattier meat than say...lean hamburger?
We usually feed either hamburger, chicken breast, or pork roast as MM due to cost, and I wondered if it mattered as long as I'm following proper feeding to weight ratios, and making sure he gets his excercise?


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thought this article may be of interest

Trichinellosis Surveillance --- United States, 2002--2007

http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/ss5809a1.htm?s_cid=ss5809a1_x

says only a handful of cases could be attributed to consuming pork, most of the cases came from consuming bear


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks


----------



## DanL (Jun 30, 2005)

pork is one of the staple muscle meats in our dog's diet. It's pretty cheap when I buy the whole shoulder roasts by the case. I'll give them a meal that has the bone with meat and then use the boneless meat to supplement RMBs. All 3 of my dogs love it and have never had a problem eating it. The only thing I have to watch is real fatty things like pigs feet or other cuts with a lot of skin. In general, we've had a lot of success with the roasts and spare ribs. I'm thinking about having a whole hog butchered at some point.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Cool. I think most of his weight gain was attributed to the other two factors, both of which I control, lol, so we'll keep using the roasts. It's good meat, and he likes it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DanLpork is one of the staple muscle meats in our dog's diet. It's pretty cheap when I buy the whole shoulder roasts by the case. I'll give them a meal that has the bone with meat and then use the boneless meat to supplement RMBs. All 3 of my dogs love it and have never had a problem eating it. The only thing I have to watch is real fatty things like pigs feet or other cuts with a lot of skin. In general, we've had a lot of success with the roasts and spare ribs. I'm thinking about having a whole hog butchered at some point.


I purchased a piglet (about 21lbs) and it lasted a while. I think next time I am going to get a larger pig. Great deal if you can get one butchered yourself.


----------

